# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته حقوق

## Mahsa.Nzr

حقوق

هدف 
تربیت كارشناسانی است كه بتوانند در مشاغلی چون قضاوت، وكالت ، سردفتری اسناد رسمی و كارشناسی حقوق انجام وظیفه نمایند. 
تمام روابط اجتماعی كه آثار حقوقی از آن ایجاد می*شود، موضوع علم حقوق قرار  می*گیرد. حال این روابط می*تواند مربوط به روابط دولت و مردم باشد كه به  حقوق عمومی معروف است و یا شامل روابط خصوصی مردم گردد كه حقوق خصوصی  نامیده می*شود. 
به عبارت دیگر حقوق عمومی شامل حقوق قوای سه*گانه كشور ، حاكمیت و آنچه كه  مربوط به اداره كشور است، می*شود و حقوق خصوصی به روابط بین خود مردم  می*پردازد كه مهمترین آنها روابط تجاری است كه عامل ایجاد رشته حقوق تجارت  شده است و یا مسائل مربوط به حقوق مدنی است كه از آن جمله می*توان به اموال  ، مالكیت ، قراردادها، مسوولیت*هایی كه اشخاص در خطاهایی كه مرتكب می*شوند  برایشان به وجود می*آید مثل مسوولیت ناشی از حوادث ، قواعد مربوط به ارث ،  وصیت ، ولادت ، اقامتگاه اشخاص و دهها مورد دیگر. 
ماهیت 
دانشجویان مقطع لیسانس حقوق در ابتدا مقدمه*ای از علم حقوق می*خوانند تا با  كلیات علم حقوق و مبانی نظری و فلسفی این علم آشنا شوند و سپس با دو بخش  اصلی علم حقوق یعنی حقوق عمومی و حقوق خصوصی كه هر یك دارای دو شاخه حقوق  داخلی و بین*المللی است، آشنا شده و دروسی را در این زمینه مطالعه می*كنند.  
برای مثال مباحث قراردادها، روابط اشخاص و معامله*ها را در زیر مجموعه حقوق  خصوصی داخلی، مباحث مربوط به مجازات*ها، جرایم و محاكمات كیفری را در بخش  حقوقی عمومی، مباحث مربوط به سازمانهای بین*المللی، روابط دولتها با یكدیگر  و روابط دولتها با سازمانهای بین*المللی و برعكس را در بخش حقوق عمومی  بین*الملل و بالاخره مباحث مربوط به معاملات و روابط خصوصی خارجی اشخاص كه  یك عنصر بین*المللی در آن وجود دارد را در بخش حقوق خصوصی بین*المللی  مطالعه می*كنند . یعنی در برنامه دوره لیسانس كم و بیش مجموعه*ای از همه  مطالب گفته می*شود. 
از همین توضیح مختصر می*توان متوجه شد كه امروزه قلمرو علم حقوق بسیار وسعت  یافته است به طوری كه هیچ*كس نمی*تواند ادعا كند كه بر همه شاخه*های این  علم احاطه دارد و به قول ریپر حقوقدان فقید فرانسوی یك حقوقدان در مدت عمر  خویش نمی*تواند حتی برای یك*بار تمام كتاب*های تخصصی رشته خود را بخواند. 
دولت به عنوان نماینده سیاسی و حقوقی جامعه برای خود منافعی مثل وحدت ملی و  یا تمامیت ارضی دارد كه البته این منافع از منافع افراد جدا نیست بنابراین  افراد در ارتباطشان با دولت باید نسبت به این حقوق آگاه باشند و روابطشان  با دولت بر اساس این منافع باشد و البته دولت هم نسبت به شهروندان تكالیفی  دارد و باید حقوق آنها را به رسمیت بشناسد. همان حقوق و آزادیهایی كه در  قانون اساسی به عنوان منشور ملی تعریف شده است و در قلمرو حقوق عمومی قرار  می*گیرد.
توانایی*های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه 
تسلط به زبان انگلیسی یا فرانسه ، توانایی استفاده از كتب فقهی ، قدرت  استنباط بالا ، آشنایی كامل با ادبیات زبان فارسی ، منطق ، عربی و  جامعه*شناسی از ملزومات این رشته است. 
جسارت ، قدرت استدلال ، خلاقیت ذهنی و فن بیان خوب لازمه موفقیت در این  رشته است. در كل باید گفت كه نحوه استدلال و فن بیان، ابزار كار یك حقوقدان  است. 
یك دانشجوی حقوق باید شیفته و عاشق این رشته باشد یعنی اگر هدفش این است كه  به وسیله رشته حقوق امرار معاش كند مطمئنا حقوقدان موفقی نخواهد شد. 
ممكن است كه به دست*آوردن لیسانس حقوق كار دشواری نباشد اما حقوقدان شدن  بسیار مشكل است. چرا كه علم حقوق امروزه با جامعه*شناسی، روانشناسی و علوم  فلسفی آمیخته شده است و یك حقوقدان باید از این علوم اطلاعات كافی داشته  باشد. همچنین یك دانشجوی حقوق برای این كه در رشته خود موفق گردد لازم است  كه به زبان و ادبیات فارسی مسلط باشد چون منطق حقوق در ضمن این كه  شباهت*های زیادی به منطق ریاضی دارد، یك منطق اقناعی و خطابی است . 
یعنی یك حقوقدان باید بتواند كسانی را كه مورد خطاب او قرار می*گیرند و یا  دادگاهی را كه مامور رسیدگی به دعواست، با زبان سلیس و بلیغ قانع كند، در  نتیجه باید به زبان و ادبیات مسلط باشد. در ضمن باید اطلاعاتی از ریاضیات  داشته باشد زیرا هم محاسبات حقوقی گاهی احتیاج به ریاضی دارد و هم منطق  ریاضی ، منطق اساس حقوق است و افراد باید بدانند كه به چه ترتیب از قوانین  استنباط كنند چون حقوق زمانی اهمیت پیدا می*كند كه قانون در مورد مشكل مورد  نظر، حكمی نداده است و باید حقوقدان از مسائل موجود، احكامی را كه در  قانون وجود ندارد، استنباط كند. 
اهمیت این مساله زمانی بیشتر روشن می*گردد كه بدانیم یك قاعده ممكن است در  دو زمان مختلف دو معنی متفاوت داشته باشد و یا از یك متن واحد، دو نسل  مختلف امكان دارد برداشتی متفاوت داشته باشند. برای مثال در قانون مدنی  داریم كه زن و شوهر باید با یكدیگر حسن معاشرت داشته باشند. ولی معنی حسن  معاشرت در 50 سال پیش با امروز متفاوت است و یا معنی حسن معاشرت در شهرها  با همین تركیب در روستاها فرق دارد و این كار حقوقدان است كه با توجه به  موقعیت زمان و مكان برداشت درست و صحیحی از عبارتهای موجود در قانون داشته  باشد. 
به عبارت دیگر نباید تصور كرد كه همه*چیز در قوانین خلاصه می*شود و كسی كه  قوانین را بداند، حقوقدان است. بلكه نقش مهم حقوقدان در به كاربردن فنون و  هنرهای خاصی است كه باید آنها را بیاموزد و برای به دست آوردن قواعدی كه در  متون قوانین نیامده است ، از آنها استفاده كند. 
دانشجوی علاقمند به رشته حقوق باید نه تنها با زبان فارسی بلكه با ادبیات  فارسی و حتی با دیوانهای شعرای بزرگ ایران آشنا باشد چون سخنوری و همچنین  قدرت قلم و نویسندگی از فضایل یك حقوقدان است و یك حقوقدان باید با تكیه بر  قلم و یا سخن، نظریه و یا تفكر حقوقی خود را نشر دهد. همچنین با این دو  حربه می*تواند در مقام دفاع از مظلومی برآمده و با تعبیرات و جملات شیوا،  دلنشین و تاثیرگذار سخن خود را به كرسی بنشاند. همچنین برای آن كه بتواند  لایحه*ای را بنویسد باید سخن او همراه با دلیل و برهان باشد. به همین دلیل  لازم است كه با منطق آشنا باشد.
وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر
در مقطع كارشناسی ارشد امكان ادامه تحصیل در 4 گرایش وجود دارد:
1- حقوق خصوصی 
2- حقوق بین*الملل 
3- حقوق جزا و جرم شناسی 
4- حقوق عمومی
همچنین امكان ادامه تحصیل در ایران در مقطع دكترا نیز میسر است. 
آینده شغلی و بازار كار
وقتی با استادان دانشگاه در مورد فرصت های شغلی فارغ التحصیلان لیسانس در  رشته های مختلف صحبت می کنیم، بیشتر آنان معتقدند که یک فارغ التحصیل در  مقطع لیسانس، دانش و توانایی لازم را برای کار تخصصی در رشته تحصیلی خود  ندارد از همین رو نباید انتظار شغلی ایده آل و مطابق میل خود را داشته  باشد. در رشته های علوم انسانی که در مقطع لیسانس بیشتر اطلاعات، کلی بوده و  اطلاعات تخصصی و کاربردی در مقاطع فوق لیسانس و دکتری ارائه می گردد. 
اما رشته حقوق از جمله رشته هایی است که از این قاعده مستثنی است و یک  لیسانس حقوق می تواند کار اجتماعی مشخصی که تخصص است، انجام دهد. در کل اگر  بخواهیم به فرصت های شغلی حقوقدان ها اشاره کنیم، باید بگوییم که حقوقدان  ها به دو دسته تقسیم می شوند؛ یک دسته افرادی که با مقررات آشنا هستند و  قوانین را به صورت یک فرمانبر کامل عمل می کنند اما قدرت استنباط احکام  تازه را از قوانین ندارند. اینها کسانی هستند که ممعمولاً تا مقطع لیسانس  درس خوانده اند و در واقع حقوقدانهای عملی هستند که می توانند کارهای  معمولی این حرفه را انجام دهند.
دسته دوم افرادی هستند که این مرحله را پشت سر گذاشته اند و قدرت استنباط  از قوانین و دست یافتن به قوانین جدید را دارند که در واقع مهندسین حقوق  هستند که قادرند در مورد بنیان های علم حقوق اظهارنظر کنند و در صورت لزوم  آنها را تغییر دهند. متخصصانی که می توان به آنها معماران حقوق گفت.
در حال حاضر به دلیل توسعه این رشته و تعداد زیاد فارغ التحصیلان آن، که از  دانشگاه دولتی و غیردولتی وارد بازار کار می شوند، یافتن کار مناسب برای  فارغ التحصیل لیسانس با دشواری هایی توأم است و بخصوص متقاضیانی که علاقمند  به کار خاصی در این رشته هستند، مثل متقاضیان وکالت، با محدودیت هایی  مواجه می شوند، اما در کل یک دانشجوی خوب و علاقمند می تواند پس از گواهی  لیسانس به شغل های متنوعی مثل وکالت دعاوی دادگستری، مشاور حقوقی بانک ها،  شهرداری ها، شرکت ها و وزارتخانه ها و سردفتری دفاتر اسناد رسمی جذب گردد.
باید توجه داشت که اکثر فرصت های شغلی موجود برای فارغ التحصیل این رشته،  از جمله قضاوت، وکالت، تصدی دفاتر اسناد رسمی و تصدی دفتر ازدواج و طلاق  امتحان ورودی دارد و فارغ التحصیلان حقوق پس از پذیرش در امتحان ورودی و  گذراندن یک دوره کارآموزی، می توانند در مشاغل موردنظر فعالیت نمایند. 
اگر داوطلبان بدون بررسی توانایی خود فقط فریب نام رشته و معروفیت آن را  بخورند و در واقع رشته تحصیلی*شان را بر اساس مد روز انتخاب نمایند بعد از  گذشت یك یا دو سال دچار سرخوردگی می*شوند و حتی انصراف می*دهند و اگر هم  ادامه تحصیل دهند بعد از فارغ*التحصیلی نمی*توانند كار مناسبی در ارتباط با  رشته تحصیلی خود پیدا نمایند. 



دروس پايه رشته حقوق در مقطع کارشناسي مقدمه علم حقوق حقوق جزاي عمومي حقوق  اساسي 1 حقوق مدني 1 مباني علم اقصاد عربي ماليه عمومي باني جامعه شناسي 



دروس اصلي رشته حقوق در مقطع کارشناسي حقوق مدني 2 و 3 و 4 و 5 و 6 و 7 و 8  آئين دادرسي مدني 1 و 2 و 3 متون حقوقي 1 و 2 (زبان خارجه تخصصي) آئين  دادرسي کيفري 1 و 2 حقوق اساسي 2 حقوق جزاي عمومي 2 و 3 حقوق بين المللي  عمومي 1 و 2 حقوق سازمانهاي بين المللي حقوق اداري 1 و 2 اصول فقه 1 و 2  متون فقه 1 و 2 و 3 و 4 قواعد فقه 1 و 2 حقوق تطبيقي ادله اثبات دعوي حقوق  کار پزشکي قانوني کار تحقيقي 1 و 2 حقوق بين المللي خصوصي 1 و 2 حقوق تجارت  1 و 2 و 3 و 4

----------

